# Can't compile RT73 driver for Belkin 5d7050

## C8H10N4O2

Hi, I'm back again...  :Smile: 

This time I'm trying to get a Belkin 5d7050 usb wifi running.  I downloaded the RT73 driver from the Ralink website, unpacked it, and proceeded to set up the Makefile, defconfig, etc. like it says in the README.  So far so good, but when I tried to 

```
cp defconfig .config
```

as it says in the Makefile comments, nothing copied.  The Makefile won't go w/o the .config file and naturally there's no other documentation with the driver.  I looked, but I can't seem to find any clues to my problem in any of the forums or Linux books I have access to.

I'm stuck, how about a hand?

FYI, the computer is an IBM Netvista (i686) running 2.6.16-r3 with LVM2

----------

## C8H10N4O2

TTT; anybody?

----------

## C8H10N4O2

Still can't get this to build, the Makefile is there but I keep getting a missing module error.  I'll run it again tonite and post the error msg.

----------

## C8H10N4O2

So, this string walks into a bar....

----------

## C8H10N4O2

... the bartender says "GET OUT, we don't serve strings in here ...

----------

## C8H10N4O2

...The string gos out, bends himself into a prtezel and fluffs up his hair....

----------

## C8H10N4O2

... and walks back into the bar....

----------

## C8H10N4O2

...The bartenders says, "aren't you that string that was just in here?"....

----------

## C8H10N4O2

... and the string replies "No, I'm a frayed knot"....

----------

## UberLord

Have you tried the rt2x00 cvs ebuild? That supports the RT73, but it's very tempermental and baselayout does not support configuring it.

----------

